# Anyone interested in a wireless n64 controller?



## epicelite (Dec 26, 2008)

I am 90% sure I have a way to make a wireless N64 controller but the parts are around $30.00.

I will only buy them if someone is actually interested which means there is a profit to be made!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



It's like I am really a Farangi!



EDIT: So nobody would buy a TRUE WIRELESS N64 controller? Not infered where it has to see the receiver!


----------



## The Teej (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd much rather see a video of this in action before purchasing, if I do actually decide to purchase.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 26, 2008)

well...... it wouldn't be complicated to do at all..... just a couple of PIC chips and wireless modules.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I doubt lots of people play a lot on their N64s anyway by now. I don't have a N64


----------



## epicelite (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't have a video camera. )^=


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to say it but no one is going to hand over money for you to build something that you have no way of proving that it works.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't hold your breath buddy, if you want to make a wireless controller, spend the money from your OWN pocket before asking others for cash for a project that can potentially be a complete failure.

Once you've actually successfully made it, THEN you can say 'Hey I can make you a wireless controller for $30, here's mine and it works perfectly'.

No offense, I'm just telling it like it is.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd buy it if it was USB enabled.. I'm trying to look for Gamecube/N64 controllers to USB adapters.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 1, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I'd buy it if it was USB enabled.. I'm trying to look for Gamecube/N64 controllers to USB adapters.



ask and thou shalt receive http://www.raphnet.net/electronique/gc_n64_usb/index_en.php


----------



## redsrule2500 (Jan 6, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!

I want an original n64 controller that's wireless.

PLEASE!!!


----------



## Hollacon (Mar 28, 2012)

Never mind. I found another solution. Sorry to waste your time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2012)

Do share with everybody Hollacon- I know some interesting electrical devices ( http://www.digikey.ca/product-search/en/rf-if-and-rfid/rf-transceivers/3539948?k=xbee ) have appeared/became consumer level since the OP but if something premade exists that would be nice.


----------

